# Stoeger M3500!



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2011)

Stoeger has come out with the new m3500 that shoots everything from light 2 3/4 loads to the heavy 3 1/2 inch loads. I currently shoot the M2000, and hopefully with a little wheelin' and dealin', it wont be long and I will have the new M3500 in my posession. I dont shoot the 3 1/2 inch loads for duck hunting, but it will be nice to have it for turkeys, or for goose hunting. Thought some of you guys might want to give it a look. There is a short review below....

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ua1CroHDgkU&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ua1CroHDgkU&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a nice gun for the price !!!!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a M2000, and had a few problems with misfires, hope these new Stoegers have fixed that problem.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 27, 2011)

I love my 2000 .... I'm gonna want the 3500 though.  The 3 1/2s would be nice sometimes.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 27, 2011)

I love my M2000 Turkey Gun! I never thought they would make one in 3.5"...I am going to have to go take a look at one real soon!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 27, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> I love my M2000 Turkey Gun! I never thought they would make one in 3.5"...I am going to have to go take a look at one real soon!



I held one at Bass Pro Saturday, a little heavier than the m2000, they had them for $599 in camo, but Bass Pro aint known for having the best prices on guns. Its a really nice gun!!


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 27, 2011)

Just found this write up. It says the Inertial Drive is the same as Benelli..only better since has been updated and improved!

http://thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/01/robert-farago/shot-show-stoegers-m3500-officially-official/


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2011)

Did some dealin' and picked up the m3500 Saturday, gonna pattern it today, will try to get back with yall on performance and any questions yall might have on it.
Cant upload a pic right now... sorry.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 6, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Did some dealin' and picked up the m3500 Saturday, gonna pattern it today, will try to get back with yall on performance and any questions yall might have on it.
> Cant upload a pic right now... sorry.



I have looked everywhere for one in stock. If you don't mind me asking..... Where'd you find yours?


----------



## runs with scissors (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like a sweet shotgun, may pick one up this weekend!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 6, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> nice. i just got an m2000 last duck season and really like it. guess ill have to upgrade soon.



wow


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Did some dealin' and picked up the m3500 Saturday, gonna pattern it today, will try to get back with yall on performance and any questions yall might have on it.
> Cant upload a pic right now... sorry.



Give me a call when you wanna shoot.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2011)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> I have looked everywhere for one in stock. If you don't mind me asking..... Where'd you find yours?



Barrow automotive in Butler GA, Bass pro in Macon has a few also. I didnt really call many places about the gun, Barrow usually has 50 of everything in stock at the lowest prices.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2011)

mattech said:


> Give me a call when you wanna shoot.



10-4.... although you might still out shoot me with that new hoyt you got!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2011)

I patterned the gun yesterday with the primos jellyhead choke I has oringinally bought for my m2000. I patterned 3 1/2 inch #5 winchester xx turkey(all I had at the time) and was really pleased with the pattern at 30 and 40 yards. I am going to shoot some #6 winchester supremes before I go in the woods. Definitely happy with the gun, they done some upgrades from the m2000 and this is one sweet shotgun!


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 7, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I patterned 3 1/2 inch #5 winchester xx turkey(all I had at the time) and was really pleased with the pattern at 30 and 40 yards.



10" & 20" pellet count numbers?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2011)

returntoarchery said:


> 10" & 20" pellet count numbers?


I didnt count. The targets I was using had a 5 inch circle in the head of the turkey, I was at about 20 pellets from 40yards with the 3 1/2 winchester #5. Still had a pretty good bit of shot in the neck/spine area as well. IMO, a dead bird at 40 yards. Still going to try some 3 1/2 #6 at 40 and 50 yards.


----------



## catchdog_69 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love my m2000.... Now looking forward to getting a m3500


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Finally got to shoot my 3500 yesterday. I was using the factory turkey choke and Winchester supreme 3-1/2" #6's 2 oz. Counted 207 BB's at 30 yards. Going to have to be good enough for me this year. Funds are tight!!


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 20, 2011)

I had the best results with the Factory Choke also! I tried a Kick's Gobblin' Thunder, but it didn't shoot very good! I am still working on it! I am going to stick with my M2000 until I figure it out the best combination for the M3500! I had 79 Pellets in the Head and Neck of a Turkey Target with my M2000 and a Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Choke Tube.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 21, 2011)

I personally think the drilled and tapped reciever is one of the best moves they made on this gun. I and going to have to buy two I guess. I was almost going to pull the trigger on a 2000 and then get it drilled and tapped. Problem solved. One fer wing shooting and one fer turkeys!!!


----------



## hunter7m (Apr 15, 2011)

tried to install the scope mount on the m3500 today.  whats  with these receiver screws, they left holes bigger than the mounting screws.   anyone got a answear for this problem.  thanks


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 15, 2011)

it's probably 8-32 for the recoil of 3.5s.  The screws that came with you mount are probably 10-32.  That's my guess...


----------

